# Brazilians living in Portugal and vice-versa



## Alaedious

Oi a todos! 

          I'm not sure if this type of questions are allowed on this forum, but I'll try, because I'm really curious! If not, I'm sure it will be deleted!  

          I was wondering if any of you could talk about the experience of Brazilian nationals living or travelling in Portugal or Portuguese nationals doing the same in Brazil.  Do your accents change with time?  Do you adopt local words and expressions to communicate more easily or do you maintain your national vocabulary terms?  How about grammatically?  Do some Brazilians avoid overally using 'você' in Portugal and do they suddenly start imitating the famous Portuguese enclise?  Do any Portuguese nationals let loose and change their pronominal syntax?  

          I know as an American English speaker, I'll sometimes find myself modifying my vocabulary and even my accent when in a crowd of Brits. I'll find myself going to the loo or getting on the lift...      At the least, I become very language conscious, but not in a negative way.  It's more like fun!  But I've never been for an extended stay in an English-speaking country with an accent different from my own, and I would love to hear about such experiences!   Although a very subjective and vague question, how are Brazilian speakers perceived in Portugal and vice-versa?


----------



## Guigo

I think it changes from one person to another.

I know a Portuguese man who came to Brazil with 14 yo more than 30 years ago and he still keeps his original accent; on the other hand, I know another Portuguese guy who came to Brazil around his 25 and speaks with an almost-perfect carioca accent with less than 10 years living here.

The phenomenon may have many explanations: social, professional, psychological, etc.


----------



## englishmania

It probably depends on the person, I don't know.
 However, I think it's more likely to see a Portuguese man changing his accent in Brazil than a Brazilian man doing the same in Portugal, because in Portugal people understand Brazilian Portuguese more easily. For that reason, I think the Portuguese people are more likely to change a little and adapt with time for communicative purposes.


----------



## SanktGonçalsburg

I had/have Portuguese relatives (most are dead now). When they came to Brazil, all of them kept their PT-PT accent but adopted the PT-BR vocabulary, even slang.


----------



## anaczz

When in Portugal, I had to adopt some local expressions and words  because, although portuguese people are generaly able to understand the brazilian variant, not all have good will to hear it, mainly in a work where communication is a fundamental issue. 
Some local expressions, like "pois", "moinha" and others, are great and suddenly you are using it.
It is easier to use the local accent with new words (like names of dishes and pastries) and it's very useful as well. If I ask for a ti-je-la-da, I have to point what I'm asking for. But, if I ask for a "tijlada" they have no doubt. Also for people's names you better use the local accent. (I had a colleague named Cibele, and I had to tell "Cibell" and not "Cibéli", as in Brazil, otherwise there were a gap till people understood  about who I was talking.
People, here in Brazil, used to say that I had a portuguese accent, and even today, sometimes somebody notices it.
I kept "você" and 3rd person for everybody but children, because they got astonished when I did it. Adults knew that it was because I was brazilian and didn't get upset.
You're right, this was fun. It's interesting when you have to do a daily exercise  of searching in your vocabulary for some synonymous (like lift-elevator), and have to open your mind for this new way of speaking.


----------



## Alaedious

Thanks for all the answers everyone!  Don't hesitate to write and explain in Portuguese, too! 

       Ana, would you use enclise (does the word 'enclitic syntatic structures' exist?) while in Portugal?  And did you start to use object pronouns like o,a, os, as, lhe(s) more often?


----------



## Alderamin

anaczz said:


> When in Portugal, I had to adopt some local expressions and words  because, although portuguese people are generaly able to understand the brazilian variant, not all have good will to hear it, mainly in a work where communication is a fundamental issue.
> Some local expressions, like "pois", "moinha" and others, are great and suddenly you are using it.
> It is easier to use the local accent with new words (like names of dishes and pastries) and it's very useful as well. If I ask for a ti-je-la-da, I have to point what I'm asking for. But, if I ask for a "tijlada" they have no doubt. Also for people's names you better use the local accent. (I had a colleague named Cibele, and I had to tell "Cibell" and not "Cibéli", as in Brazil, otherwise there were a gap till people understood  about who I was talking.
> People, here in Brazil, used to say that I had a portuguese accent, and even today, sometimes somebody notices it.
> I kept "você" and 3rd person for everybody but children, because they got astonished when I did it. Adults knew that it was because I was brazilian and didn't get upset.
> You're right, this was fun. It's interesting when you have to do a daily exercise  of searching in your vocabulary for some synonymous (like lift-elevator), and have to open your mind for this new way of speaking.



What's_ moinha, _please? I don't know it. Thanks!


----------



## marta12

Alderamin said:


> What's_ moinha, _please? I don't know it. Thanks!



'Moínha' é uma palavra muito usada, pelo menos na zona de Lisboa.
Normalmente usa-se para falar de uma pequena dor que está localizada em alguma parte do corpo e que nos 'moi'.
"_Tenho a qui uma moínha que está a dar cabo de mim_"


----------



## uchi.m

Eu estava participando de um projeto com um português e fiquei na dúvida se o aparelho estava rodando/correndo. Em português do Brasil, diz-se se o aparelho está no ar. O diálogo se passou assim:

- [O aparelho] está no ar?
- Ééé... o ar está!
- ... [switching into PT-PT mode] ...
- Tens dúvida?!
- Não, eu quis dizer se o aparelho está em vivo, hehehe.


----------



## Alderamin

marta12 said:


> 'Moínha' é uma palavra muito usada, pelo menos na zona de Lisboa.
> Normalmente usa-se para falar de uma pequena dor que está localizada em alguma parte do corpo e que nos 'moi'.
> "_Tenho a qui uma moínha que está a dar cabo de mim_"



Obrigada Marta, não conhecia "moinha". 
O que se diz pelas minhas bandas é "moídeira" com o mesmo sentido.


----------



## anaczz

Alaedious said:


> Thanks for all the answers everyone!  Don't hesitate to write and explain in Portuguese, too!
> 
> Ana, would you use enclise (does the word 'enclitic syntatic structures' exist?) while in Portugal?  And did you start to use object pronouns like o,a, os, as, lhe(s) more often?


Apenas na escrita, mas isso já fazia, mesmo no Brasil.
Não passei a usar ênclises ou contrações, tipo mo, to lho, etc. pois soariam muito artificiais, muito forçadas,  junto ao meu sotaque brasileiro; por outro lado, praticamente abandonei o gerúndio e passei a usar a estrutura  a + infinitivo e, até hoje, ainda uso de vez em quando, quase sem perceber (é quando me chamam de portuguesa...).
Lembrei-me agora, em Portugal, tentava pronunciar melhor o R final dos verbos, mas mesmo quando fazia meu melhor esforço, de nada valia, pois os ouvidos portugueses pareciam não perceber o meu R final.
Existem termos e formas de falar que, agora, me são familiares e que já não sei se são de cá ou de lá.


----------



## Vanda

> Lembrei-me agora, em Portugal, tentava pronunciar melhor o R final dos  verbos, mas mesmo quando fazia meu melhor esforço, de nada valia, pois  os ouvidos portugueses pareciam não perceber o meu R final.



Minha amiga goiana tem dificuldade em perceber o r final nosso, ela diz que não o pronunciamos.


----------



## marta12

Alderamin said:


> Obrigada Marta, não conhecia "moínha".
> O que se diz pelas minhas bandas é "moídeira" com o mesmo sentido.



Ora, ora, e eu não conhecia 'moídeira'.


----------



## Alderamin

marta12 said:


> Ora, ora, e eu não conhecia 'moídeira'.



Ah! Leva um acento? Ok, então agora faz todo o sentido!
Obrigada uma vez mais pela resposta e pelo facto de ter sublinhado a palavra com acento


----------



## Macunaíma

Vi recentemente uma reportagem na TV sobre o influxo de engenheiros portugueses para suprir a carência desses profissionais no Brasil onde se dizia que algumas empresas contratantes ofereciam treinamento para os recém-chegados melhorarem a comunicação com os brasileiros. O principal problema que os portugueses diziam ter era com o fato de os brasileiros não entenderem o sotaque e terem a impressão de que eles saíam atropelando as palavras ao falar. Os brasileiros não têm o costume de ouvir o sotaque português na TV. A maioria dos portugueses que já conheci é de pessoas mais idosas que vivem aqui há mais tempo e se "abrasileiraram", mas a esposa portuguesa de um primo meu, que veio viver aqui há alguns anos, não pareceu ter mudado em nada o sotaque na última vez em que a vi. _Apesar de portuguesa_, ela tem um sotaque até bastante claro para um ouvido brasileiro desacostumado. Não sei se isso se deve ao sotaque da região dela - ela é de Coimbra - ou ao jeito próprio de ela falar, mas acho que ela não deve ter muitos problemas em se fazer entender.


----------



## marta12

Ah! Claro!
Coimbra é conhecida pelo bem falar português.
Dizem, por exemplo '_coêlho_', enquanto em Lisboa se diz '_coalho_' (o 'a' átono).


----------



## anaczz

marta12 said:


> Ah! Claro!
> Coimbra é conhecida pelo bem falar português.
> Dizem, por exemplo '_coêlho_', enquanto em Lisboa se diz '_coalho_' (o 'a' átono).


É verdade, em Lisboa o coelho já vem temperado!


----------

